
Ask HN: How do you manage your personal finances and budgets? - cdahmedeh
Do you use any specific applications or websites? Any neat tips that you may have would be interesting too.<p>Thanks!
- Ahmed
======
kohanz
Although I would probably find mint.com very useful, I won't use it while
doing so still means violating your bank's TOS [0].

Mint.com requires your online banking credentials. Most banks will state in
their TOS that sharing these credentials with 3rd parties is a violation and
absolves them of liability should your account be compromised (via any means).

[0] [http://www.moneysense.ca/spend/the-banks-take-a-bite-out-
of-...](http://www.moneysense.ca/spend/the-banks-take-a-bite-out-of-mint-com)

------
kalia35
I use a plain text file with columns separated by tabulations. First column is
my earning, and my expenses that are predictable (like phone, loan...). second
column is my expenses on a daily basis. A simple awk command and I can compute
a projection of the money that will be left on my account at the end of the
month. Each month I use a new file. The beauty is that I can print the result
of my command and put it in my status bar, next to the temp of my proc. It's a
metric value like another after all.

------
sytelus
I'm writing my own. I used Mint for past 3 years or so but it's just not
working out because it keeps creating duplicate copy of accounts, the
expenses/income per month isn't right and so on. I've a prototype that I'm
using personally for past two months. Still need to add few more features.
After it's ready I would probably do Show HN.

------
jyu
I use mint, personalcapital, and a spreadsheet. You may want to checkout the
financial independence subreddit for a deeper dive on the topics of personal
finance and budgets:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence](http://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence)

------
toomuchtodo
[https://mint.com](https://mint.com)

[https://futureadvisor.com](https://futureadvisor.com)

[https://simple.com](https://simple.com)

Simple for banking. FutureAdvisor for automated retirement investments. Mint
to aggregate various accounts into one spot.

~~~
shakeel_mohamed
Mint is great, I'm also tracking my federal student loan balance with it

------
attilagyongyosi
I keep track of my finances using my Android phone. There's Financisto (
[http://financisto.com/](http://financisto.com/) ), an awesome and extensible
app which suits my need extremely well.

------
phantom_oracle
If you want a tool that is freely available and runs on your PC, try something
like: [http://gnucash.org/](http://gnucash.org/)

------
tga
[http://www.moneydance.com](http://www.moneydance.com)

------
akg_67
We use Quicken, Personal Capital, and spreadsheet.

------
jeromesalimao
Excel Spreadsheet.

~~~
avenger123
This company is really good -
[http://www.simpleplanning.net/](http://www.simpleplanning.net/)

Lots of good spreadsheets. Not too expensive either.

------
chauzer
mint.com, betterment.com, sigfig.com

